# This weeks sightings



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

...............................


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pic's you see all the best things  but you can keep that snail where it is :w00t: dont want any of them munching our veg :hand:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely! The pictures are great, what type of deer is that peeking out of the trees?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant pic's you see all the best things  but you can keep that snail where it is :w00t: dont want any of them munching our veg :hand:


Luckily they are only at one specific site and don't seem to have spread at all 


kaz_f said:


> Lovely! The pictures are great, what type of deer is that peeking out of the trees?


He's a Roe, quite distinctive dark head hasn't he?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely,I really need to keep my eyes open more on our walks,I never get to see half the things you see.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Lovely,I really need to keep my eyes open more on our walks,I never get to see half the things you see.


We do have a huge variety in habitat around here


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

rona said:


> Luckily they are only at one specific site and don't seem to have spread at all
> 
> He's a Roe, quite distinctive dark head hasn't he?


Yeah absolutely lovely dark muzzle! I would love to be able to get that close to one to get that type of shot. Doesn't seem like he was too bothered about you being there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You are soooo lucky wonderful pictures, the owl and the deer are beautiful.
The snails huge. Lovely butterfly pics too. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lovely pictures


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fab pics Rona


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Great photos. Nice to see a red admiral there. They don't seem to be as common as they used to be. Back the sixties my parent had a budlia (also know as a butterfly tree). When it was in flower it be be covered with them, along with large whites, peacocks, painted ladies and orange tips.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

kaz_f said:


> Yeah absolutely lovely dark muzzle! I would love to be able to get that close to one to get that type of shot. Doesn't seem like he was too bothered about you being there.


I think that's due to the height of the bracken and the fact that Alfie couldn't see him and he couldn't see Alfie


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

alan g a said:


> Great photos. Nice to see a red admiral there. They don't seem to be as common as they used to be. Back the sixties my parent had a budlia (also know as a butterfly tree). When it was in flower it be be covered with them, along with large whites, peacocks, painted ladies and orange tips.


Yes we had one as children too that was covered in butterflies. The one that has particularly disappeared around here is the tortoiseshell.
Mmmm, I've missed a picture off, will go and search for it


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

White Admirals are quite rare here too


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics Rona love deer and little owl


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

rona said:


> White Admirals are quite rare here too


Yes. I'm not sure but I don't think whit admiral was ever as common as the red adimiral.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona you should enter the country file photo competition

They are lovely pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics of your stunning local wildlife....ive been trying to spot a humming bird hawk moth for ages.... *im rather jealous!*


----------

